# Will my buck score at least 120 inches?  Please help!!



## whitetaco02 (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay, so I figured I would get you all to help me out.  Do you think my buck will score at least 120 inches.  Please help!  Thanks

What do you think he scores?


----------



## bonecollector (Nov 7, 2011)

125 i do imagine


----------



## MidwestAddiction (Nov 7, 2011)

Yea 120-130


----------



## Killdee (Nov 7, 2011)

I would think so, put a tape to em and find out a rough estimate, I'm usually within 1-2" of my taxidermist score. Oh and dont forget you still get 4 circumference measurements even with an 8 pt.


----------



## Son (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, and more


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gonna be real close....118-122


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice, 120+!


----------



## garnede (Nov 7, 2011)

Probably, below is the link to the B&C website.  It tells you how to measure the rack and has a form to put the measurements into.  In the end it will give you the score and deductions. 

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgrec...sp?area=bgrecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer


----------



## 73Cj5 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, I say your right on the edge.  I've got some nice ones very similar, and all fall in the 110-115 range.  That 120 is maybe a notch higher.  But, a great buck none the less.  Great Deer!


----------



## 270 Sendero (Nov 7, 2011)

yep


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Nov 7, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Gonna be real close....118-122



X2


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 7, 2011)

He gonna be right there close.


----------



## treemutt (Nov 7, 2011)

Believe so


----------



## scottf24 (Nov 7, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Gonna be real close....118-122



  Nice deer


----------



## the r.o.c. (Nov 7, 2011)

google,  b & c scoring and you can find instructions to score one. type in each one then you can print out a sheet with all of the scores, even deducts and gives a total.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 7, 2011)

Im thinking no, but nice deer nonetheless


----------



## HunterEllis (Nov 7, 2011)

At least 120. Congratulations


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 7, 2011)

My estimation:
Beams-40 inches
Spread-15 inches
G2s-16 in
G3s-13in
Brows-8 in
Mass-25 in 
Total-117 in

My rough score


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes! 128. No deductions, very pretty rack regardless of score.

Is there a minimum on your lease?


----------



## wingnut2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

Should be 122. Let us know


----------



## ripplerider (Nov 7, 2011)

Why do you care? If your proud of it, and you should be, what does it matter? Unless it's a club rule or something. I could care less what my deer score. It's how hard I worked for them that matters to me.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 7, 2011)

118-122 would be a good guess based on those pics. Nice 8.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Nov 7, 2011)

He's going to be all over it...I agree with some others with 118-122. Put a tape on him and find out.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 7, 2011)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> 118-122 would be a good guess based on those pics. Nice 8.





Gut_Pile said:


> He's going to be all over it...I agree with some others with 118-122. Put a tape on him and find out.



I like y'alls guess...


----------



## j_seph (Nov 7, 2011)

Call your local DNR office and they can probably score it for you!!!
Nice Buck


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 7, 2011)

Reason I ask from pics is because the buck is at the taxidermist.

He just called with the score!  119 3/8

I think I am okay!


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 7, 2011)

Yup, your taxidermist is real close. 
On a 2nd note. You look a lot like my nephew. Hes about 28 years old and about 6'. Almost twins !


----------



## weekender (Nov 7, 2011)

prudy buck, congrats


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 7, 2011)

He'll be close i say he's 117-122


----------



## Blisterapine (Nov 8, 2011)

His beams look a little short to make 120 but his brow tines may make up the difference. Super nice buck, I'd say he's right there at the mark


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 8, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Reason I ask from pics is because the buck is at the taxidermist.
> 
> He just called with the score!  119 3/8
> 
> I think I am okay!



OK for what 

That is a good buck in anybody's book. If you are in a club that will fine you for that buck it's time for a new club.


----------



## Brandon Wilbur (Nov 8, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK for what
> 
> That is a good buck in anybody's book. If you are in a club that will fine you for that buck it's time for a new club.



amen


----------



## bigelow (Nov 8, 2011)

i would say he is at 119 and 3/8  great buck


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats Frank!  I didn't think you had anything to worry about with the score.  I had him figured for around 122.  Pretty 8 for sure!


----------



## BOOGERDOWNOUTDOORS (Nov 8, 2011)

125-130's  or better,   very nice congrads


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 8, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Reason I ask from pics is because the buck is at the taxidermist.
> 
> He just called with the score!  119 3/8
> 
> I think I am okay!



Jean Claude Van dam im good...


----------



## XtremeBowhunter91 (Nov 8, 2011)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> 118-122 would be a good guess based on those pics. Nice 8.



X2. Very nice deer.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 9, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Jean Claude Van dam im good...



You should get an infraction for that!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 9, 2011)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> 118-122 would be a good guess based on those pics. Nice 8.



yeah, thats it.


----------



## gsp754 (Nov 9, 2011)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> You should get an infraction for that!!!



Maybe timeout or have to go to bed early for a week.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks everybody!

I found out my camera got stolen on the way to the stand that afternoon.  Shooting this buck helped my frustrations!


----------



## kevincox (Nov 13, 2011)

I will say 118 to 120


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 14, 2011)

kevincox said:


> I will say 118 to 120



I guess you will since he posted the score...


----------



## kevincox (Nov 14, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> I guess you will since he posted the score...


Never even looked at the scores.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK for what
> 
> That is a good buck in anybody's book. If you are in a club that will fine you for that buck it's time for a new club.





Brandon Wilbur said:


> amen



X 3. That's a fine Georgia buck.


----------

